# atheros 5006eg on asus f3u series laptop

## Leocifre

i have been trying to get my wireless lan adapter to work, but i fail... 

here is the output of lspci -vnn:

```
06:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5006EG 802.11bg NIC (2.4GHz, PCI Express) [168c:3065]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Memory at fe9f0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=1

   Kernel driver in use: ath_pci

   Kernel modules: ath_pci

```

i had no luck with the ath5k and madwifi-ng which is why i installed the madwifi-hal from allenjb's overlay, dmesg has no error messages (though i don't know about this "rfkill capability"):

```
MadWifi: ath_attach: Switching rfkill capability off.

wifi0: Atheros AR2424 chip found (MAC 10.0, PHY SChip 6.1, Radio 10.2)

ath_pci: wifi0: Atheros 5424/2424: mem=0xfe9f0000, irq=19

```

however then iwconfig says:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wifi0     no wireless extensions.

ath0      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:""  Nickname:""

          Mode:Managed  Channel:0  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm   Sensitivity=1/1  

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=0/70  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

fairly obvious that there is no information from the adapter,

iwlist scan says:

```
lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wifi0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

ath0      Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

network is NOT down.

does anyone have an idea?

----------

## Treggats

There's a new version of madwifi-hal which makes your (and mine) wireless work

I'll try to find the ticket

[edit]Found it  :Smile: 

http://madwifi.org/ticket/1192

[/edit]

----------

## Leocifre

thank you, but it did not work for me. seems like madwifi-ng is the one for me. dmesg is a little more promising with that one:

```
ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)

wlan: 0.9.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ath_pci: 0.9.4

hda-codec: No codec parser is available

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1642 MBytes.

[fglrx]   vendor: 1002 device: 791f count: 1

[fglrx] ioport: bar 4, base 0x8800, size: 0x100

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[fglrx] PAT is enabled successfully!

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.53.4 [Sep  8 2008] with 1 minors

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:06:00.0 to 64

ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.4)

wifi0: 11b rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps

wifi0: 11g rates: 1Mbps 2Mbps 5.5Mbps 11Mbps 6Mbps 9Mbps 12Mbps 18Mbps 24Mbps 36Mbps 48Mbps 54Mbps

wifi0: H/W encryption support: WEP AES AES_CCM TKIP

wifi0: mac 10.0 phy 6.1 radio 10.2

wifi0: Use hw queue 1 for WME_AC_BE traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 0 for WME_AC_BK traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 2 for WME_AC_VI traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 3 for WME_AC_VO traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 8 for CAB traffic

wifi0: Use hw queue 9 for beacons

wifi0: Atheros 5424/2424: mem=0xfe9f0000, irq=19

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

r8169: eth0: link up

r8169: eth0: link up

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[fglrx] GART Table is not in FRAME_BUFFER range 

[fglrx] Reserved FB block: Shared offset:0, size:1000000 

[fglrx] Reserved FB block: Unshared offset:fffb000, size:5000 

```

obviously it configures my wireless as wifi0 but iwconfig and iwlist put out the same messages...

----------

## Treggats

hmm when I used gentoo (I'm on fedora now) my atheros card displayed himself as AR5006EG, just like your. But in secret it was the AR5007EG

And the driver I mentioned works for that card

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *Treggats wrote:*   

> hmm when I used gentoo (I'm on fedora now) my atheros card displayed himself as AR5006EG, just like your. But in secret it was the AR5007EG
> 
> And the driver I mentioned works for that card

 

I've the same problem... maybe a bug? In anyway, i modprobed the svn module from arcon overlay and wor... but on low signal (like 35%) my connection hangs many times (no disconnection or carrier lost)... i don't know if it's due to svn version... with stable madwifi-ng module loads fine but i have this messages in /var/log/massages :

```
Nov 24 23:20:08 eeepc wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)                                                   

Nov 24 23:35:04 eeepc wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13) 
```

And no interfaces are created...

Anyone experienced the connection hang problem?

----------

## StringCheesian

This snapshot (from http://snapshots.madwifi-project.org/madwifi-hal-0.10.5.6/) has been working for me with an AR5007EG. My signal varies from 35% to 55% and no connection hangs.

----------

## ReDirEct__

Tnx.. i tried ndiswrapper that worked like a charm before the new kernel update.... some problem with wpa authentication (i need to try to connect many times before get a connection to the AP)... i will try with this snapshot as soon as possible  :Smile: 

----------

## figueroa

I probably have the same card in the Emachine D620.  lspci -vnn shows:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 05:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter [168c:001c] (rev 01)
> 
> 	Subsystem: AMBIT Microsystem Corp. Device [1468:0428]
> ...

 

It works quite well with the ath5k module in kernel-2.6.27-gentoo-r4.  I have wpa_supplicant configured in /etc/init.d/net for wlan1 and it's associated with my router using wpa-psk by the time I get a login prompt.

----------

